# 4CTF:Modern



## netnomad (Apr 8, 2003)

What's the status of this?  I’m looking forward to it and want it for a campaign I'm planning...

-NetNomad


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 8, 2003)

Right now it's slated for mid-May, simply because we only have one person doing lay-out, and now we have more products to handle.  The good news is, Duncan, our layout guy (Scarogoth on the boards) is going to get paid more consistently.  The bad news is that we already had a few projects on hold for various reasons, and now that we're back on track and moving ahead, we're going to have to be patient finishing all of them.

However, if you really need the rules sooner than May, send me an email detailing how you plan to use the book, and I can send along some of the Open Content in .doc format.  Then you can tell your friends how good the rules are, and the entire group can buy three copies each of the final pdf version.

Okay, maybe not.  Still, drop me a line if you need to.


----------



## netnomad (Apr 11, 2003)

Thanks for the offer RW!

I'm mainly doing all the “fluff” work now and was not planning to do any conversions until the summer. So May will be fine.  

I am more curious to see what you did with it.   Right now I’m making up villains just using the base d20 modern class and adding the Hero class after that.  It seems to work well.  I just made up my own defense and action dice on the fly.

-NetNomad


----------

